# Was haltet ihr von 1&1 DSL?



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

So, nachdem Vodafone mich gekündigt hat, weil an meiner neuen Adresse angeblich kein DSL verfügbar ist (ist es aber), bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen DSL-Provider. Wen könntet ihr mir empfehlen?

Momentan bin ich am überlegen, ob ich zu 1&1 gehe. DSL 16000, Telefon-Flat, eigene Homepage, eigene Domain usw. für 29,99€.

Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen mit 1&1 gemacht? Oder kennt ihr andere, bessere?

Ich freue mich über die Antworten. Immerhin will ich mich ja nicht zwei Jahre an eine Drecksbude binden^^


----------



## midnight (30. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab relativ gute Erfahrungen mit 1u1 gemacht. Allerdings wirds auch genügend Leute geben die dir das Gegenteil erzählen. DSL-Provider (an sich alle TK-Unternehmen) sind alles Halunken und Verbrecher, die Telekom genauso wie Arcor/Vodafone, 1u1, Alice und was weiß ich nicht noch wer. Bei sowas muss man Glück haben und einfach hoffen das nichts schief geht.

so far


----------



## K3n$! (30. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich muss sagen, ich fand den Service von 1&1 ziemlich schlecht.

Kostet, unfreundlich und wir mussten Gebühren für Sachen zahlen, die wir gar nicht nutzten.

Ich war danach bei Alice. Kostet wenig, kostenlose Hotline/ für Vertragsangelegenheiten wiederum nicht, 30 Tage Kündigungsfrist. Hatte allerdings ein andauerndes Rauschen in der Telefonleitung, weil sie mir wahrscheinlich zu viel geschaltet haben, worunter die Leitung dann gelitten hat. 

Bin aktuell bei der T-Com und bin zufrieden. Bekomme das, wofür ich bezahle.


----------



## Ryokage (30. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin auch bei der Telekom und bin zufrieden (DSL6k + Festnetzflat). Bestellung war problemlos, die Sevicefrau wies damals sogar gleich darauf hin, das bei mir nur DSL3000 möglich ist.
Preis ist zwar bei denen immer etwas höher (in einigen Städten gibts aber Rabatt), aber ich komm auf selbe raus, weil bei den größeren Anbietern hätte ich nur 16k bestellen können, das wär genauso teuer/teurer geworden, und dafür dann teilweise nur VOIP. Ne danke. Bei Probleme gibts außerdem ne kostenlose Hotline, was eher selten ist auf dem DSL Markt.

1&1 hab ich bisher nie was gutes über den Service gehört.


----------



## midnight (30. Januar 2010)

Jaja, die Telekom und die kostenlose Servicehotline. Kostenlos in allen Ehren, umsonst passt aber besser. Die haben keine Ahnung, jeder erzählt dir was anderes. Den Service kannst du bei allen Anbietern knicken, der taugt einfach nichts mehr, auch nicht bei der Telekom.

so far


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt leider. Der Service ist bei sämtlichen Anbietern nicht gut. Jedoch sticht mMn 1&1 besonders schlecht hervor. Da kann auch die neue Werbung nichts reißen. 

Ich selbst bin bei Arcor/Vodafone und bin ganz zufrieden. Könnte ab und zu etwas besser sein mit der Erreichbarkeit der Hotline, aber ok.


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe ja jetzt 4-5 Monate versucht, Vodafone-Kunde zu bleiben Und glaubt mir, noch schlechter als bei Vodafone kann der Service einfach nicht sein

Gibt es einen Provider, der momentan positiv hervorsticht?


----------



## midnight (30. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Provider, der momentan positiv hervorsticht?


Nein, vergiss es.

so far


----------



## Kalkleiste (30. Januar 2010)

Von kabel D halte ich viel hat alles sauber geklappt service is auch super
bekommen 32k/2k über sat oder so , auf jeden fall nich dsl^^


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2010)

hm...ist das aber nicht noch etwas teuer? KabelDeutschland soll ja auch nicht grad sooo den tollen Service haben ^^


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Kabel Deutschland ist bei mir nicht verfügbar, hab ich schon geguckt.....


----------



## Kalkleiste (30. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> hm...ist das aber nicht noch etwas teuer? KabelDeutschland soll ja auch nicht grad sooo den tollen Service haben ^^



Konnte mich noch nie wegen iwas beschweren^^


----------



## Ryokage (30. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Jaja, die Telekom und die kostenlose Servicehotline. Kostenlos in allen Ehren, umsonst passt aber besser. Die haben keine Ahnung, jeder erzählt dir was anderes.


Sicher ist er nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber


midnight schrieb:


> Den Service kannst du bei allen Anbietern knicken, der taugt einfach nichts mehr, auch nicht bei der Telekom.


Wenigstens bezahl ich bei der Tkom dafür nicht noch nen schweine Geld. Bei anderen telefonierts du dein Konto leer damit dir am Ende auch nicht besser geholfen wird.

@nyso: nimm am besten einfach das Angebot von dem du denkst, dass es dir am günstigsten das bietet was du brauchst (Achte vorher auch drauf, wieviel Speed du überhaupt bekommen könntest, wenn man nur ne 1k Leitung bekommt braucht man keine 16k buchen). Wenn es Probleme gibt bist du bei jedem Anbieter am herumrennen. Also drauf hoffen das nichts ist. Mehr bleibt am Ende einem wohl nicht übrig.


----------



## maschine (31. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch bei 1&1 und ehrlich gesagt habe ich den Service noch nie gebraucht, deswegen bin ich recht zufriden mit denen


----------



## johan.d.88 (31. Januar 2010)

Hi,
1&1 kann ich in keinster Weise empfehlen.
Ich hatte ständig Probleme mit der Verbindung. Mein Router wählte sich bis zu 2500 Mal (ungelogen) am Tag neu ein, das ging über Monate. Router wurde getauscht, Problem bestand weiterhin. Service war unfreundlich und nicht kompetent. Da die vereinbarte Leistung nicht erfüllt wurde kündigte ich; keine Reaktion. Mehrfache Kontaktversuche zum Anbieter scheiterten. Ich wandte mich an die Fachpresse; Ergebnis: Vertrag wurde auf Kulanz (Frechheit) gekündigt. Hat noch 2 Monate gedauert bis 1&1 die Leitung an die Telekom freigegeben hat. 

Bei der Telekom hatte ich bis heute 2 Mal ein Problem (bin jetzt seit 4 Jahren da), wurde immer nach spätestens 48 Std gelöst. Service ist freundlich, kompetent und kostenlos. Habe ne 16000+ Leitung, ca. 15000 kommen an.

Alice ist auch gut, nur das "Rauschen in der Leitung" ist kein Einzelfall. Manche haben auch ein Knacken. 30 Tage Kündigungsfrist; sehr gut!

Also, ich würde Alice oder Telekom nehmen.
Hoffe ich konnte bei der Entscheidung ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Gruß Johan


----------



## NCphalon (31. Januar 2010)

Haste ma mit Herr D'Avis gesprochen? 

Wir warn auchma bei 1&1, ham dann aber gekündigt weil wir günstiger an das Angebot von KD rangekommen sin un uns 1&1 ne 384er leitung als 2000 verkauft hat.


----------



## fL!nT (31. Januar 2010)

Bin seit ca. 4 Jahren bei Alice (ohne Rauschen in der Leitung!) und muss sagen das ich den Weggang von der Telekom nicht bedauert habe.Zum Service:Es liegt immer daran,wen man am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzen hat!Mal hat man Glück,mal hat man Pech- ist bei allen Anbietern gleich 

zu 1&1 :NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(Bekanntenkreis)


----------



## rebel4life (31. Januar 2010)

Von 1&1 und besonders deren Tochterfirmen (GMX) halte ich rein gar nichts, in der Werbung versprechen se Kundenfreundlichkeit, ist aber keinesfall kundenfreundlich. Bei der Kündigung nehmen se den Vertrag ganz genau, wenn es um ihre Rechte geht, wenn se dann aber den Anschluss früher abschalten und somit den Vertrag nicht erfüllen, ist das Wort Vertrag für die ein Fremdwort.

->Telekom ist am besten. (meiner Meinung nach)

Kabel, Vodafone und O2 sollen auch nicht schlecht sein, aber die hab ich nicht ausprobiert, dank 15% Rabatt auf die monatliche Rechnung bei der Telekom sind die quasi der günstigste Anbieter, wenn man den Support dazuzählt (Telekom schickt direkt den Servicetechniker, GMX musste da erst einmal bei der Telekom anfragen...).


----------



## Razzor (31. Januar 2010)

kann ich rebel4life  zustimmen  
alle Anbieter haben ein Pro und Kontra 
bei 1&1 habe ich noch fast ein Jahr weiter zahlen müssen obwohl ich nicht mehr in der Wohnung war wegen umzug und bin erst mit Rechtsbeistand rausgekommen ...........
bei Alice habe ich nu gekündigt weil sie auf 5 euro Mahngebühr bestanden haben obwohl es nach meiner sicht nicht meine Schuld war, Aussage der Rechnungsstelle dann Kündigen sie doch .......
Nun bin ich  mal zu Kabel BW weil ich Das Angebot gut finde und weil sie Angeblich ( laut freunden Aussage) annähred das Liefern was sie anbbieten ...........


----------



## AMD64X2-User (31. Januar 2010)

Wir sind jetzt seit 2 Jahren bei 1&1 und hatten noch nie Probleme!

Da musst du dir einfach von den verschieden Anbietern Angebote einholen und die dann vergleichen!


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2010)

Ich bin seit Jahr und Tag bei der Telekom und immer zufrieden. In über 11 Jahren 2 providerbedingte Ausfälle. Einmal 5 Tage und 1x 10 Stunden. Bei dem Ausfall über 5 Tage hat damals noch T-Online die Kosten für die Modemverbindung nicht berechnet.


----------



## Witcher (31. Januar 2010)

Hab seit einer weile einen 16000 er Anschluss bei 1&1 und bin sehr zu freiden im durchschnitt kommen bei mir immer 15534 an.


----------



## feivel (1. Februar 2010)

ich hatte verbindungsabbrüche, teure umzugsgebühren, statt meiner leitung wurde auch schon mal die leitung meines dads abgeschaltet und auf die neue wohnung  geschaltet.
ich hatte inkasso schreiben für eine rechnung die ich nie bekommen hatte. im übrigen war die für 2 monate nach der kündigung bereits.
unverschämte mitarbeiter, die einem dann noch erzählen das kind ist jetzt nunmal in den brunnen gefallen.
nie wieder 1&1..von mir sehen die rein aus persönlichen gründen kein geld mehr.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Februar 2010)

ich werd den glücklichsten tag meines lebens, der tag an dem mein 1und1 vertrag endgültig auslief niemals in meinem leben vergessenn en und habe mir geschworen nie, niemals wieder ein produkt mit 1&1 und seis noch so klein auf der verpackung zu erwerben, geschweige denn den erwerb in betracht zu ziehen.
der service war unter aller sau, ich hatte laufend verbindungsabbrüche, nach beschwerde für 2 wochen gut, dann spiel von vorne, ping wäre ok gewesen wdie server aufm mond stehen, die übertragungsraten waren bestenfalls 30% der vertragsraten.
lustigerweise ging die shice für 2 monate am stück astrein, allerdings waren das die 2 monate wo ich hätte den vertrag noch kündigen können, was ich nicht tat, wieso auch, lief alles ...
niemals wieder werde ich diesem verein auch nur 1 cent meines geldes gönnen!
so einen miesen dienstleister hatte ich noch nie zuvor und hoffe ich auch nie wieder!


----------



## Kalkleiste (1. Februar 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich werd den glücklichsten tag meines lebens, der tag an dem mein 1und1 vertrag endgültig auslief niemals in meinem leben vergessenn en und habe mir geschworen nie, niemals wieder ein produkt mit 1&1 und seis noch so klein auf der verpackung zu erwerben, geschweige denn den erwerb in betracht zu ziehen.
> der service war unter aller sau, ich hatte laufend verbindungsabbrüche, nach beschwerde für 2 wochen gut, dann spiel von vorne, ping wäre ok gewesen wdie server aufm mond stehen, die übertragungsraten waren bestenfalls 30% der vertragsraten.
> lustigerweise ging die shice für 2 monate am stück astrein, allerdings waren das die 2 monate wo ich hätte den vertrag noch kündigen können, was ich nicht tat, wieso auch, lief alles ...
> niemals wieder werde ich diesem verein auch nur 1 cent meines geldes gönnen!
> so einen miesen dienstleister hatte ich noch nie zuvor und hoffe ich auch nie wieder!



Also das nenne ich miese einstellung. 
aber du bist auch nich der einzige dem es so ergangen scheint^^


----------



## flashlight (1. Februar 2010)

Hi all,

nix halte ich von 1&1. Meine Tochter war auch da, schlechter Service, unfreundlich und nicht korrekt! auch sie mußte noch 1 Jahr länger zahlen bis diese "Firma" endlich die Leitung frei gegeben haben.

Kabel Deutschland hat doch ein gutes Angebot: Bis 32Mbit/s für €22.90 im ersten Jahr, danach €29.90. 

Geh doch einfach mal auf die Seite v. Kabel D.


ciao


----------



## feivel (1. Februar 2010)

umso lustiger find ich die werbung mit dem typen der den tollen support anwirbt.

ganz ehrlich wir sind zu arcor gegangen...
und seitdem gibts eigentlich keine probleme mehr.
nicht mal ein minuten ausfall war zu verzeichnen.


----------



## _Linux125_ (1. Februar 2010)

Mit 1und1 sammelte ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen.(angemeldet seit 3 Jahren, 2.Vertrag)
Da bei mir die 16000 leitung nicht verfügbar war bekam ich glaub die übertragungsmenge darunter glaub waren 6000 und 1und1 berechnete mir dafür 1 jahr keine Internetgebühren.
Über große Probleme oder defekt kann ich nicht berichten.

Gruß _Linux125_


----------



## skylow23 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo, letzendlich ist es egal bei welchem Anbieter man ist solange alles rund läuft .

Telekom und kostenfreie hotline? 
Wohl noch nicht die 0180 Rufnummer angerufen?

Also bei allen Anbietern bei den ich war hatte ich nie Probleme DSL3000 mit FastPath.
Letzendlich kommt es auf die Leitungsqualität die in vom Haus bis zur Vermittlungstelle liegt an.
Und die ist bei jedem Anbieter gleich. 

Die Entscheidung welchen Anbieter du wählst liegt ganz bei dir!


mfg
skylow23


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

Support und Service sind dir also schnurzegal? Lieber 3x im Monat ne 0180er für 50ct die Minute anrufen, damit es wieder geht?

Sag mir nicht das das an der Leitung lag - 50m bis zum Telekomverteiler*haus* mit Glasfaser und Servern...

Telekom ist je nach Tarif kostenlos...


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2010)

Bin schon seit Jahren bei 1und1... Momentan mit HomeNet 16.000... 

Läuft ohne Probleme....


----------



## skylow23 (1. Februar 2010)

Wer sagt dir das du nur 50M bis zum Verteilerhaus hattest?
Evtl warst du ja über einen anderen KVZ geschaltet und somit die Leitungslänge viel länger ???

Warst du wirklich am Outdoordslam angebunden? Gegenwärtig ist dieser nämlich noch Telekom exklusiv. Wie PCGH bereits berichtet hat gibt es hierzu zwar ein Gerichtsurteil wodurch die Telekom zugang gewähren muss aber das ist ja noch nicht final.

Bei 1&1 gibt es gegenwärtig auch Kostenfreie Service Rufnummern.
Bei Telekom gibt es sie auch usw...

Ich hab bist jetzt noch nie eine DSL-Störung gehabt und ich hab seit der Anfangszeit DSL damals noch 768k/bit´s. Und Kurz am Rande ich war bei Telekom, davon weg zu Freenet, dann 1&1 und nun Telekom da die noch Fastpath angeboten haben. Und bei keinem Anbieter hatte ich nie eine Störung, ach ja und ich hab ach noch meinen 1 DSL-Splitter im Einsatz das sind schon ca. 10 Jahre.

Und wenn es ne Störung gibt ruf ich halt die Hotline an wenn nach 10 Minuten keiner ran geht odernoch in der Warteschleife bin versuch ich es halt später.

Was bringt es mir wenn ich 2 std in der Warteschleife verbringe und ein haufen Kohle vertelefoniere ohne Lösung? Klar mann kann natürlich das Geld einfordern und dies wir auch denk ich Erstattet, aber wen es wirklich ausfällt shice drauf dann geh ich halt spazieren oder was anderes. Ich bin ja nicht 24std drauf angewiesen.

mfg


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach - weil ich ein Praktikum bei der Telekom gemacht hab und da bin ich immer mit einem ausm Ort (der bei der Telekom arbeitet) rumgefahren und der hat mir bestätigt, dass meine Leitung direkt in deren Häusle geht.


----------



## skylow23 (1. Februar 2010)

Dann ist es wohl dumm gelaufen....

Was für ne Bandbreite hattest du den?
Bei 50m müssten ja mind 16.000 möglich gewesen sein.


----------



## K3n$! (1. Februar 2010)

Bei der Telekom kommt ist darauf an, wie man vorgeht.

Klar, wenn im Internet unter der Abteilung Entertain eine 01805er Nummer steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man diese auch anrufen muss, um mit dieser Abteilung zu sprechen. Man ruft einfach die 0800 33 01000 an und sagt, dass man gern mit der Entertain Abteilung sprechen will und schon wird man verbunden, ohne weitere Kosten


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

Bei GMX 2000, jetzt bei der Telekom 6.000. 

Die 5€ mehr für 16.000 waren es mir nicht wert, Leitungsdämpfung liegt so bei 9-13dB.


----------



## skylow23 (1. Februar 2010)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht rebel. Du warst nicht bei GMX über den 50m entfernten Kasten geschaltet sonst wäre auch damals schon 6000 oder mehr drin gewesen.

Alles klaro so ist das halt mit einem Monpol auf das DSL-Leitungsnetz.


----------



## skylow23 (1. Februar 2010)

@K3n$! den Trick kann ich schon ^^


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

Damals hab ich nicht so viel für den DSL Anschluss ausgeben wollen. Damals haben DSL2000 locker gereicht. 16.000 wäre auch möglich gewesen, war aber viel zu teuer.


----------



## nyso (1. Februar 2010)

So, ich hatte mich jetzt eigentlich für Telekom entschieden, weil ich mit Vodafone nur noch Ärger hatte und einfach meine Ruhe haben wollte. Nun habe ich also vorhin bei der Telekom angerufen und gefragt, wie viel max. bei mir ankommt. DSL 2000, hm, egal, reicht. Im Laufe des Gesprächs kam aber raus, dass ich, dadurch das mich Vodafone unrechtmäßig gekündigt hat und meine Telefonnummer ab morgen weg ist, nicht als DSL-Wechsler gelte, sondern als DSL-Neukunde. Dadurch bekomme ich nicht die 170€ Gutschrift und habe 69€ Anschaltkosten. Das geht so natürlich nicht, verarschen kann ich mich ja auch selber. Also bei Vodafone angerufen, 10 Minuten Warteschleife bei der Kündigungshotline. Nach etwa 25 Minuten Gespräch stand dann fest, dass ich bei der normalen Kundenhotline anrufen müsse, da gerade die Datenbank aktualisiert wird und er mir nicht helfen könne. Eigentlich sei das ja sein Job, aber er kann das halt nicht machen.

So, nach 35 Minuten Warteschleife und 40 Minuten Gespräch stand dann fest, dass keiner wirklich weiß was los ist und sämtliche von mir gespeicherte Verträge, Unterlagen usw. vollkommen durcheinander sind. Angeblich habe ich zwei DSL-Verträge, bin zwei mal angeschlossen?!?!? usw. Sie kann mir also auch nicht wirklich helfen. Ich solle mich doch nochmal an den Shop vor Ort wenden. 
Dummerweise weiß ich jetzt schon, dass die mir auch nicht helfen können......

Im Endeffekt werde ich Aufgrund meiner fehlerhaften Kundendaten wohl nicht einfach so aus dem Vodafone-Vertrag kommen, OBWOHL ich ein Sonderkündigungsrecht habe. Mir reichts jetzt echt


----------



## jenzy (2. Februar 2010)

Hör mir auf mit 1&1  nür ärger mit denen gehabt. Internet lief einfach nicht nach der Freischaltung, Techniker hatte was besseres zu tun als vorbeizukommen. Dann folgte ein Telefonat dem anderen, was natürlich sehr Teuer wurde bei den Hotline Preisen  Arcor/D2 auch nicht wirklich besser. Habe jetzt ``Congstar`` und bin sowas von Glücklich dorthin gewechselt zu haben. Super Service, schnelle Freischaltung, gute Hardware und Leitung, einfach gut


----------



## rebel4life (2. Februar 2010)

Congstar probier ich demnächst vieleicht auch aus, sofern die ITler vom Bund nichts dagegen haben.


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

Also mein Vater ist bei 1&1 und er war bisher immer zufrieden...
Er hat die Selbe Flat die du dir evt. auch holen willst...
Da unter seinem Haus relativ alte Leitungen verlegt sind hat er aber nur 10000 KB/s.
Aber das ist überall soo


----------



## rabit (2. Februar 2010)

Also 1und 1 ist grottenschlecht und zudem teuer.
Unitymedia,Alice und Versatel ist ok wobei versatel nachgelassen hat und manchmal kein inet zur verfügung steht.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2010)

Also 1&1 ist wirklich nicht empfehlenswert, die haben vor 5 Jahren geschlagene 3 Monate gebraucht um meine DSL Leitung freizuschalten und dann auh noch zu langsam ... Dann bin ich zu Alice (damals noch ohne Hansenet) gewechselt und da hat auch alles gut geklappt, zumindest bis ich gekündigt hab (März 2007)...

Die haben mir eine Kündigungsbestätigung geschickt und eine Endabrechnung und jetzt im März 2009 kam dann eine Nachforderung über angeblich nicht gezahlte Entgelte (immerhin ~ 1000€ inkl. Mahngebühren usw.) obwohl ich weder eine Rechnung noch eine Mahnung bekommen hab und gekündigt war die ganze Kiste auch  Das ging jetzt bis vors Amtsgericht wo die netten Herschaften dann mal schön verloren haben > scheiß Verein

Seit April 2007 bin ich nun wieder beim rosa Riesen und gut zufrieden, der Service wurde deutlich verbessert und die haben alles dafür getan das ich auch an meinem eher ländlchen Wohnort (außerhalb von Osnabrück, mitten im Naturschutzgebiet) DSL bekomme, zwar nur DSL Lite aber immerhin besser als nix ... Der einzige Nachteil bei der Telekom ist der Preis, aer bevor ich mich wieder mit irgendwelchen Pseudoseriösen Firmen rumärger bezahl ich lieber nen 10ner mehr im Monat und hab meine Ruhe ...


----------



## jenzy (2. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Congstar probier ich demnächst vieleicht auch aus, sofern die ITler vom Bund nichts dagegen haben.



Mach das, es lohnt sich  Bis jetzt von meinen getesteten DSL Anbieter der beste  hatte schon D2/Arcor, Netcologne, Telecom


----------



## Flenor Eldar (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich werf mich mal in die Runde. Mein Vater ist momentan noch bei 1&1 und ich kann wirklich nur sagen: Finger weg. Die verbindung ist wirklich nicht sonderlich gut... Vor allem abends dauert es sehr lange und Anrufe kommen auch oft nicht durch, also besser was gescheites nehmen...


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (2. Februar 2010)

Absolut nicht zum epfehlen! Meine Großeltern haben 1&1 und hatte nach einer Störun krasse 31Tage weder Internet noch Telefon und auf den dann anfallenden Handykosten sind sie auch sitzen geblieben was immerhin knapp 100€ waren (Teure Störungshotline)!
MFG


----------



## Insidious (3. Februar 2010)

Sind die anderen Provider denn wirklich besser als 1&1 oder
wird man, sofern man "Streß" mit 1&1 hatte vielleicht nicht mehr
objektiv genug?


----------



## Erzbaron (3. Februar 2010)

Insidious schrieb:


> Sind die anderen Provider denn wirklich besser als 1&1 oder
> wird man, sofern man "Streß" mit 1&1 hatte vielleicht nicht mehr
> objektiv genug?


 
definitiv, denn eigentlich ist es ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache das man Stress mit seinem DSL Provider hat 

Wie geschrieben, ich bin seit fast 3 Jahren wieder Telekomkunde und bei den tut sich was, vorallem in Sachen Kundenservice und Produktqualität



(nein, ich bin kein Telekomfanboy, nur ein zufriedener Kunde der schon miese Aktionen der Mitbewerber miterlebt hat)


----------



## Einfachich (3. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich fand es relativ schlecht bei 1und1 der Service ist schlecht und die Störungen wurden meist auch erst nach x Tagen behoben.Ausserdem muss man für die Hotline richtig blechen ,..,,Bin jetzt bei Alice und rundum zufrieden


----------

